# Reducir 5V a 3.7V



## orlando023 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hola, buenas tardes
Necesito reducir el voltaje de 5V a 3.7V, sin embargo, lo he intentado con un regulador LM317, pero no funciona, es decir, tengo 3.7V a la salida, pero al intentar conectarlo al RFM12B, no puedo transmitir los datos.
Alguien tiene idea de como puedo reducir el voltaje con un método que funcione? ...


----------



## Xapas (Jun 6, 2014)

Diodo zener? Depende de cuanto consuma lo que quieras alimentar.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 6, 2014)

Puedes hacer el típico regulador transistor+zener para poder manejar corrientes un poco mayores 

Tengo entendido que el diodo debe ser de unos 2V mayor al voltaje que necesitas, en este caso debería ser de 5.1V por ejemplo.

Los 2V se pierden en el transistor que uses, con 5.1V de zener, tendrás unos 3.6V.

Salu2!


----------



## opamp (Jun 6, 2014)

Vd: 0.65V ,  2 diodos : 1.3V

5V - 1.3V : 3.7V , no és exacto pero és barato.


----------



## chclau (Jun 6, 2014)

La manera mas simple puede ser poner dos diodos en serie. Si jo sirviera, usar un regulador lineal del tipo LDO. Depende de la corriente que necesite tu carga


----------



## kiwhilario (Jun 7, 2014)

un ldo comun: lm1117.
con un par de resistencias tienes el voltaje que deseas y entrega hasta 800mA.


----------



## Borch206 (Jun 7, 2014)

divisor de tensión? Son dos resistencias solamente...


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2014)

Debería de indicar para que lo quiere, si es una referencia de tensión para un operacional vale un divisor resistivo, si es para alimentar cualquier cosa no vale. Si es 1mA o si son 10A la respuesta es muy muy diferente.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 7, 2014)

El RFM12B consume solo 28 mA como máximo en modo transmición, por lo cual con un LM317 es más que suficiente, sin embargo el problema lo tenés por la poca diferencia de tensión entre la entrada (5V) y la salida (3.7).
O utilizás un regulador de baja caída (low drop output) o hacés un regulador con un transistor y un zener o directamente utilizás una resistencia y un diodo zener de 3.6 o de 3.9 volts.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 8, 2014)

Para esas corrientes resistencia mas zener y a correr.


----------



## jorgeynz (Abr 28, 2015)

yo quiero usar una tablet lenovo sin la bateria directamente, ya he intentado lo de los diodos y no funciona ¿que puedo hacer ?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 28, 2015)

Hola.

Prueba esto.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Yónixon (Abr 28, 2015)

jorgeynz dijo:


> yo quiero usar una tablet lenovo sin la bateria directamente, ya he intentado lo de los diodos y no funciona ¿que puedo hacer ?


Los dispositivos que usan pilas de litio que cuentan son sensor de temperatura integrado no funcionan si sólamente se sustituye la pila por una fuente externa (como la de los diodos que menciona).

Un saludo.


----------



## jorgeynz (May 1, 2015)

Yónixon dijo:


> Los dispositivos que usan pilas de litio que cuentan son sensor de temperatura integrado no funcionan si sólamente se sustituye la pila por una fuente externa (como la de los diodos que menciona).
> 
> Un saludo.



y que crees que pueda hacer ?


----------



## shevchenko (May 1, 2015)

Si tienes la batería pero ésta no anda, podrías intentar desarmarla dejando el conector y la plaquetita con el sensor que trae, y conectar la fuente con los dioditos donde antes estaban los polos de la batería...


----------



## Yónixon (May 1, 2015)

jorgeynz dijo:


> y que crees que pueda hacer ?


La respuesta de *shevchenko *es la más sencilla de implementar, así evitas modificar "mucho" la fuente de alimentación.


----------

